

Favorite IDE for PHP? - jmtame

I'm just curious to see what everyone's favorite IDE is for PHP development (I'm specifically using the CodeIgniter framework).  I'm just now getting into Eclipse, and it seems decent.  Anyone know of good alternatives?
======
ighost
I love TextMate for PHP projects because of command-t and snippets, but the
syntax highlighting and indentation is a bit off sometimes.

------
dsorensen
Crimson Editor, runs great with Wine and it's super light weight - been using
it for 5 plus years now.

------
adityakothadiya
I worked on Zend and now switched to Eclipse. I think Eclipse is better with
xdebug!

------
blackmac
I LOVE TextMate, although jEdit can be configured to be a nice editor too...

------
eisokant
Zend Development Environment - in one word: amazing!

------
aniketh
Komodo Edit

------
jamongkad
VIM

